
Veles – A new age tool for binary analysis - cab404
https://codisec.com/veles/
======
anigbrowl
Been looking for something like this for years. Thanks!

~~~
cab404
Same here :D _nods in the general direction of Kaitai Struct_

~~~
anigbrowl
Also very interesting. Please post more often, really appreciate being exposed
to a different way of thinking about development tools.

